# Troup Hunting Club - Full for 2017 Season



## rolltidefan (Jun 2, 2017)

We are looking for one member for the 2017-2018 hunting seasons. Membership includes spouse and immediate family (kids only to age 18). 600 acres, 4 members max, pin in system, excellent hunting, managed for the last 7 years. Close to I-185, no camping. If interested please private message me.

Dues: $1300

We are now full for the 2017 season.


----------



## bowhunting74 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Interested*

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## bowhunting74 (Jun 17, 2017)

Very interested. Do you still have a opening?


----------



## xceb5154 (Jun 17, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## rolltidefan (Jun 25, 2017)

Sorry for not responding to many of those interested but I have been out of town. I have now responded to all of those expressing interest...yes I still have the one spot available.


----------



## rolltidefan (Jun 25, 2017)

*A few pics...*

Here are a few pics...I do not have my camera running right now so these are from last year.


----------



## rolltidefan (Jun 25, 2017)

*And more pics*

None of the bucks shown were harvested last year. We striving to allow young bucks to develop into better, mature bucks before we harvest them.


----------



## rolltidefan (Jun 25, 2017)

*Some harvest pics*

Some pics of past deer and turkey taken on the property.


----------

